# Drum pad recommendations?



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2018)

Just curious to know what people are using for playing in drum samples?

My 88 key weighted controller has a terrible action and is utterly useless for playing in fast percussion (soon to be upgraded) but I’m intrigued about drum pads. Is the Maschine thing from NI worth the money? Just getting some ideas of what to look at as there seems to be a lot of choice and if that choice is anything like the Keyboard controller market, I would hate to buy something that is bad (most keyboard controllers are).

Thanks

Jono


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 6, 2018)

I've got my eye on one of these for the exact same purpose your looking for.

https://www.andertons.co.uk/roland-...MIoc3-reLx3QIVB53tCh2dYwmYEAQYAiABEgK5wvD_BwE


----------



## StillLife (Oct 6, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just curious to know what people are using for playing in drum samples?
> 
> My 88 key weighted controller has a terrible action and is utterly useless for playing in fast percussion (soon to be upgraded) but I’m intrigued about drum pads. Is the Maschine thing from NI worth the money? Just getting some ideas of what to look at as there seems to be a lot of choice and if that choice is anything like the Keyboard controller market, I would hate to buy something that is bad (most keyboard controllers are).
> 
> ...



Maschine has great pads ( I have MK3) and is a beast in many other ways (certainly worth the price as a whole, and if NI ever introduce song layer... wow) but if pads are all you need it is an expensive solution.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 6, 2018)

Just beware that finger drumming on pads feels entirely different from drumming on keys. I am not sure I prefer the excellent pads of my Maschine over the keys of my s61 mk2 when it comes to laying down a rhythm (but I am a keyboardist). You might just be better of with a new keyboard.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Just beware that finger drumming on pads feels entirely different from drumming on keys. I am not sure I prefer the excellent pads of my Maschine over the keys of my s61 mk2 when it comes to laying down a rhythm (but I am a keyboardist). You might just be better of with a new keyboard.



Well I'm going to buy a Studio Logic Grand as my main controller but I'm up for buying a smaller synth action keyboard as well but not really sure what to get as there's so much choice. I was even thinking about buying a Behringher Deepmind 12 as my first hardware synth that can also be used as a Midi controller. Perhaps that is a better option than shelling out for a Machine. Hmmm.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, there's too much out there. Was in the same boat last year. Decided to buy a vpc-1 for weighted action and invest in NI (s61 and maschine) for all stuff synthy and drummy. Very happy now, even though I still have wishes for Maschine (song layer, please).


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Yeah, there's too much out there. Was in the same boat last year. Decided to buy a vpc-1 for weighted action and invest in NI (s61 and maschine) for all stuff synthy and drummy. Very happy now, even though I still have wishes for Maschine (song layer, please).



I'm not familiar with "Song layer"...


----------



## StillLife (Oct 6, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I'm not familiar with "Song layer"...


I'll try to enlighten you. At its heart, Maschine is a loop-based beat machine. However, as it also can be the centerpiece of production, especially if you have a lot of nks-libraries, many request have been addressed to ni to turn Maschine into a real daw and let recording inside it not be restricted to loops. 2 years ago NI unveiled they were working towards a song layer within Maschine, which does just that. However, it has not been released yet (the current focus seems to be on recording audio wirhin Maschine). The most recent update on song layer was: 'not in 2018'.
I am eagerly awaiting it, but if you only would want to use Maschine hardware for its pads, as a generic midi controller, the whole song layer story has no relevance to you.
You could google Maschine Song Layer, though, and get an inkling of Maschine fans' frustration....


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 6, 2018)

StillLife said:


> I'll try to enlighten you. At its heart, Maschine is a loop-based beat machine. However, as it also can be the centerpiece of production, especially if you have a lot of nks-libraries, many request have been addressed to ni to turn Maschine into a real daw and let recording inside it not be restricted to loops. 2 years ago NI unveiled they were working towards a song layer within Maschine, which does just that. However, it has not been released yet (the current focus seems to be on recording audio wirhin Maschine). The most recent update on song layer was: 'not in 2018'.
> I am eagerly awaiting it, but if you only would want to use Maschine hardware for its pads, as a generic midi controller, the whole song layer story has no relevance to you.
> You could google Maschine Song Layer, though, and get an inkling of Maschine fans' frustration....



Ok thanks. It's not something I personally want but sounds very good to people that do.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 6, 2018)

Check out the Keith McMillen Boppad. I love mine, and they are very responsive. You can even tap on them.

https://www.keithmcmillen.com/products/boppad/


----------



## wolb1 (Oct 6, 2018)

The Steinberg CMC PD is nice if you can find it on eBay. The pads are very sensitive and respond even to a light touch.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 6, 2018)

The Korg Pad Control is a simple but useful device. I have Maschine too but find it too hard to integrate into the workflow and the pads feel good in Maschine software but somehow harder and less dynamic as an external midi controller. Might be changed meanwhile (I didn't use it for years). But the Korg is still there and works.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Oct 22, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Check out the Keith McMillen Boppad. I love mine, and they are very responsive. You can even tap on them.


@D Halgren Have you experienced any of the midi logjams or editor flakiness that I read about in various online reviews (Sweetwater, etc.)? I'm very interested in this, particularly for very fast hand/fingertip input. OSX here. Cheers, Paul


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 22, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> @D Halgren Have you experienced any of the midi logjams or editor flakiness that I read about in various online reviews (Sweetwater, etc.)? I'm very interested in this, particularly for very fast hand/fingertip input. OSX here. Cheers, Paul


I'm OSX too. No, I haven't, the only problem I've had is that for some reason I have to unplug/replug everytime I turn on the computer to get the pad to connect.


----------



## samplestuff (Oct 22, 2018)

Steinberg CMC PD user also. Great for finger tip use. Other than that, I would recommend the Maschine MK III for full pad size.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 22, 2018)

StillLife said:


> Just beware that finger drumming on pads feels entirely different from drumming on keys. I am not sure I prefer the excellent pads of my Maschine over the keys of my s61 mk2 when it comes to laying down a rhythm (but I am a keyboardist). You might just be better of with a new keyboard.



Hmmmmm …… Keyboardist here as well and have *orig* S49. Wonder if it is comparable to your *mk2* in terms of 'laying down a rhythm' ?? 
_Could be an affordable solution for OP as well …._


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Oct 22, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> I'm OSX too. No, I haven't, the only problem I've had is that for some reason I have to unplug/replug everytime I turn on the computer to get the pad to connect.


Thanks very much — good to know. I may take a leap of faith!


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 22, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Thanks very much — good to know. I may take a leap of faith!


I just read the Sweetwater reviews. I'm using the editor from when it first came out, and no sticks, just fingers. I imagine that sticks can create much faster hits and maybe quite different. I should take a look at the site and compare the editor. Wonder if it is part of the issue?


----------



## Jono (Nov 16, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just curious to know what people are using for playing in drum samples?
> 
> My 88 key weighted controller has a terrible action and is utterly useless for playing in fast percussion (soon to be upgraded) but I’m intrigued about drum pads. Is the Maschine thing from NI worth the money? Just getting some ideas of what to look at as there seems to be a lot of choice and if that choice is anything like the Keyboard controller market, I would hate to buy something that is bad (most keyboard controllers are).
> 
> ...




I still love my Bop Pad .....highly recommend!


----------



## Divico (Nov 16, 2018)

I am in a similar situation. A big keyboard for key stuff. A small Akai MPK 25 key for synth etc. I has 8 pads. Curently i am learning how to drum on them. Akai Pads are really nice imo. One advice. For some serious stuff go for more than 8pads. I have 8 and could use some more.


----------



## studiostuff (Nov 16, 2018)

If simple is acceptable, build your own from some practice pads. Find some used or cheap practice pads, take them apart and put a cheap-o piezo-transducer under the pad... Connect to your favorite connector (RCA...?) and then to a cheap-o Alesis DM5 trigger inputs. 

I build two and put some inappropriate Alberto Vargas calendar art on the pads. Works very well.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Nov 17, 2018)

Saxer said:


> The Korg Pad Control is a simple but useful device. I have Maschine too but find it too hard to integrate into the workflow and the pads feel good in Maschine software but somehow harder and less dynamic as an external midi controller. Might be changed meanwhile (I didn't use it for years). But the Korg is still there and works.


Saxer - does the Korg have useful (controllable) velocity range while in use? The only pads I've ever tried are on a little Samson keyboard, and the 'range' of the pads is so short, and requiring so much force that they feel horrible and give only crude velocity control.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 17, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> Saxer - does the Korg have useful (controllable) velocity range while in use? The only pads I've ever tried are on a little Samson keyboard, and the 'range' of the pads is so short, and requiring so much force that they feel horrible and give only crude velocity control.


Yepp... though it's always a rather individual thing like the playability and 'feel' of a keyboard. But it's easier to play full dynamic range on the Korg pads than on a keyboard. Even without having the force with you.


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 17, 2018)

I play a KAT KTMP1 drum pad with sticks. It only has four pads, but that's perfect if you only record one or two drums at a time. The default sensitivity of the pads is excellent, and they're fast enough to pretty accurately record an open roll. There are only two drawbacks: 1. If you hit two pads at the same exact time, sometimes only one pad will trigger. 2. It sends out random note lengths, so if you like to do editing in piano roll mode, you'll need to quantize note lengths.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Nov 17, 2018)

Sweetwater shows the Korg as 'No longer available.' Hmmmm... Akai has an MPD218 for $99. I wonder if they're any good.

Btw - I usually have the _Farce_ with me...


----------



## SchnookyPants (Nov 17, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> I play a KAT KTMP1 drum pad with sticks. It only has four pads, but that's perfect if you only record one or two drums at a time. The default sensitivity of the pads is excellent, and they're fast enough to pretty accurately record an open roll. There are only two drawbacks: 1. If you hit two pads at the same exact time, sometimes only one pad will trigger. 2. It sends out random note lengths, so if you like to do editing in piano roll mode, you'll need to quantize note lengths.



I'd like a bit more than four pads. Nine or 12 would be good. What I really need is a MIDI drum kit. That'd be fun. But truthfully, I don't need anything else distracting me from the writing and recording for which I'm constantly finding new distractions. Maybe that Octapad _is_ the right idea. But... $730!!!


----------

